# Injured gerbil



## Rose18 (Jul 7, 2018)

I have a pair of gerbils who are brothers around 7 months old and today one of them, Sandy, injured his side on the ramp and I’ve taken him to the vets who has given me some antibiotics and a wash for his injury. She also advised that if his brother starts grooming him and trying to lick the wound clean I will need to separate them for a few weeks to help Sandy heal. They have a good bond and have always been very affectionate towards each other and I’m worried about separating them for such a long time. I’ve got a separate tank for my injured gerbil but I just want to ask if anyone has been in a similar position and if there is any way I could somehow keep them together? I’ve heard of the split cage method for introducing new gerbils but I’m not sure how I can split my gerbilarium due to the levels? I think it would be easier to split the separate smaller tank but I don’t know what I can use to split the tank as they are avid chewers?
Any advice will be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## PepaCub (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello, and sorry to hear Sandy got hurt.

Splitting them up would be a last option as otherwise - just as you say - they would need to be split tanked back together and although this usually very successful, it does carry a small risk. I suppose you need to weigh it up against Sandy healing if you find there is over-grooming?


----------

